# Ghost shrimp ova have eyes. Question



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

The ghost shrimp ova have eyes in them. Should i move her into a spot of her own to hatch, and when will these things hatch? Best methods?


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

to avoid any fish dining on recently hatched shrimp, it might work to put the shrimp in with claude. though, she might get hungry too. are there many plants?
really they need a tank of their own should you want to raise them all.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

my breeding tank isn't yet ready.... I got shrimps in jars and claude in her tank and a 25 Gallon being washed in the bathroom. I am not sure i wnat Pinky in with claude.... Claude killed one of my ghosts the first time around.

With claude there are not very many plants.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You can hatch them out in a tupperware or something floating in your main tank. Add some moss bits in (still have some left? ) and the newly hatched shrimp can dine off of that.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> You can hatch them out in a tupperware or something floating in your main tank. Add some moss bits in (still have some left? ) and the newly hatched shrimp can dine off of that.


I got some pellia bits.... not moss, I gave away a littl eto get some anubia. The female ghost is in the jar with the cherry juvies, think they'll be okay with her?

there is moss and driftwood there.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Pellia bits? where o where from? 

Yep, sounds like a good home for them. Just watch out that there's not too many in there that may outcompete the shrimplets.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

there are about 5 juvies in teh jar and 5 in the tank and 10 in a bowl on my fry tank. I may have some of that inflosia that is in the cracked tank. I have a peice of wood and some java moss fragmetns growing in that.


----------

